Ask HN: Is there a hacker news for business management or leadership articles? - somid3
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
I think the hacker/coding/programming element of this site makes the rest of
the discussion whether on business management or leadership all the more
interesting. If you are a hacker and also interested in business it's hard to
find a replacement. There are plenty of business sites / magazines without
technical people on them of course.

------
alanmackenzie
I don't have a suggestion for an aggregator but ...

I find Harvard Business Review to be my best source of management and
leadership article, both the books they publish and the quarterly magazine.

Another source I like is Software Lead Weekly mailing list.

------
marknote
Good idea! HN is a valuable source for management.

------
Elect2
Maybe you can take a search of subreddit.

------
somid3
any thoughts?

